# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  راهنمایی

## DJ2008

سلام
لطفا بفرمایید دلفی به درد نوشتن وب اپلیکیشن با پلتفرم های مختلف می‌خورد یا نه
اگه خوب نیست برنامه برای شروع معرفی کنید
ممنون

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

خیر خوب نیست. React js و node js

----------


## hp1361

> سلام
> لطفا بفرمایید دلفی به درد نوشتن وب اپلیکیشن با پلتفرم های مختلف می‌خورد یا نه
> اگه خوب نیست برنامه برای شروع معرفی کنید
> ممنون


برای وب اپلیکیشن گزینه هایی چون IntraWeb و TMS Web Core و Uni GUI موارد مطلوبی هستند.

زمانیکه یک وب اپلیکیشن قرار است توسعه داده بشه، پیش فرض این است که از طریق Web Browser قرار است از آن استفاده گردد. لذا پلتفرم های مختلف ای که بروزر دارند امکان نمایش برنامه را خواهند داشت.

----------


## mrm0101

سلام .بهترین پلتفرم دلفی برای وب اپلیکشین اینتراوب هست که خیلی از شرکت های بزرگ دنیا و چندن شرکت ایرانی از جمله شرکت خود ما از اون استفاده می کنیم . با امنیت بالا و رضایت کامل
لطفا توی نت اینتراوب را سرچ کنید

----------

